# just had to share



## atpjunkie (Mar 23, 2002)

it's at my local shop
C-Record throughout, 1st gen Rear Mech, Deltas, Sheriff Stars
hand signed by eddy

http://www.velocult.com/show_bike.php?id=88


----------



## barry1021 (Nov 27, 2005)

Looks like my size, my birthday's in October ATP. What's not to love about that bike?


----------



## atpjunkie (Mar 23, 2002)

*I think it originally*

had the Chorus Monoplaner Brakes, which I'd prefer. Deltas are only good forwall hangers
Barry I sent a post, you Zmud, tmb, etc.. should send me sizes and wish lists. The prices are pretty decent in there and they have a cool selection of vintage steel including a couple 3Rensho roadies


----------



## barry1021 (Nov 27, 2005)

atpjunkie said:


> had the Chorus Monoplaner Brakes, which I'd prefer. Deltas are only good forwall hangers
> Barry I sent a post, you Zmud, tmb, etc.. should send me sizes and wish lists. The prices are pretty decent in there and they have a cool selection of vintage steel including a couple 3Rensho roadies


You are a dangerous person, my wife wants me to stay clear of you!! I am in buy one sell at least one mode, and I am in a quandry on what to part with.....

I never had owned Deltas (until my recent as of yet to be picked up purchase that belongs in another manufacturers thread) but from my extensive discussions with folks, that may be a bit of an unfair rap. THe later versions and proper tuning might at least keep you from gliding into an intersection. We shall see soon.

b21


----------



## pigpen (Sep 28, 2005)

*I cannot believe I am asking this*

What size is it?


----------



## innergel (Jun 14, 2002)

Keep me in mind if a 63-ish turns up. I can always make room for another one. 

Wassup atp!


----------

